# me and my family



## dixiedigger1 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am going through the hardest thing in my life,my past actions have caused my wife and I to have grown apart and now I realized what I was doing was wrong and have changed,she says it is to late,and that has hurt me so bad because I waited too long she is my everything and I have lost it all, at the point of getting mad because I wake up in the morning. so please remember me, and I thank you,just had no where to open myself up to


----------



## lake hartwell (Oct 25, 2009)

Trust God and it WILL work out in time. God Bless


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 25, 2009)

God Bless you man. Listen, take a moment here just let God move. The time is now for you to grow closer to God. He has no limits, he has no weaknesses. Remember, Jesus died for you and loves you, don't forget that, hold on, pray, be patient. I know it sounds easy for me to say that, but hold on. God has a wonderful plan for all of us. Remeber how many times people in the bible made mistakes and God got them thru it. David, for example, looked what he did and God forgave him and still blessed him. We ALL make mistakes, nobody is perfect, and for you to recognize your mistakes is great. God forgives and you need to learn from this and forgive yourself. It sounds to me like you are truly sorry for what you did, our Heavenly Father forgives and forgets, so pray and pour your heart out to Him. He heals sickness, He raised the dead, He saves our souls, and He can heal this broken heart of yours. Keep us posted, I said a specific prayer for you, receive His love and forgiveness and mercy. God Bless you, I stand in agreement with you for deliverance and peace.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 25, 2009)

so sorry to hear this, we're here for you.  prayers for you. just keep the faith.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 25, 2009)

Praying for you and your wife. Don't push but let her see naturally that you have changed......RW


----------



## Slewfoot (Oct 25, 2009)

*Hardest thing*

I know where you are as I was there many years ago.  Right at 7 years our marriage collapsed and my wife said she loved me no more.  We had grown apart like two passing ships in the night.

I was devastated as I had been selfish and had not put her or God first.  Fortunately my wife returned and fortunately for us and our young son, God healed our marriage as we worked hard for two hard years including counseling.  That was a long time ago and we celebrate 24 years together tomorrow Oct 26.  Our marriage is better than ever.

God is faithful.  I agree that you should not push her but show her with your actions.  If you have not done so before, I encourage you to surrender your life to Christ and allow Him to change you from the inside out.  People here can help you with this too.  God knows your desperation and cares deeply.   Hang in there Buddy.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 26, 2009)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## dixiedigger1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks so much for the prayers ,ya'll don't know how much all of your responeses have ment to me, thank you so much, and please continue


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 27, 2009)

You are in my Prayers Digger. Keep the faith and maybe God will straighten all this out for you.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 27, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## scary (Oct 27, 2009)

Remember the will of God will never take you, where the grace of God will not protect you. God will never close a door without opening another one. Hang in there and be stong, and remember you always have us for support! Our prayers are with you.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 27, 2009)

Dont give up!!! Watch that movie Fireproof...with or with out your wife. I think it was a great movie about relationships. Trust in God....keep praying. Do all that you can to make her believe that its not too late. And definitely dont go back to the old ways that got you in this situation to begin with. I'll pray for you.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just to let you know, some more prayers were just said. Keep us posted, keep going brother!!!!!!  Victory is ours, hold on and keep praising God and get in the word. God Bless


----------



## dixiedigger1 (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks,had to stay the night away last night ,was so hard,hope today goes better


----------



## Slewfoot (Oct 29, 2009)

*Prayers*

Hang in there!  That movie Fireproof is most excellent...highly recommended.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree the movie Fireproof is an excellent movie and you will learn a lot.  Ask God to change your wife's heart.  Become the Godly man that he wants and that your wife would want.  Hang in there I know one thing God does not want you two to get a divorce!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Oct 29, 2009)

You did not speak of your actions and that is ok God knows what they are.  Let me add one thing.  Sometimes God need to break man down to the lowest point before he can mold him into the man he wants him to become.  Keep that in mind.  God may be preparing you for what he wants you to become so it may get worse before it gets better.  I know that is not what you want to hear but God will never leave you or forsake you!


----------



## dixiedigger1 (Oct 30, 2009)

those are some encouring words,thank you and thank you bobby remember me


----------



## Lorri (Oct 31, 2009)

Give it to God - he will help you through this... YOU have to put GOD first in your life..that is the most important thing once you do that everything else will fall into place... Marriage is something both people have to work on but if you have GOD in your life first everything else will fall into place.  I had to learn this the hard way. God is the most important thing in my life.... I don't know what happened in your life or your relationship but GOD knows and is there for you...reach out to him... Prayers for you and your wife...


----------



## oldtruckman (Oct 31, 2009)

Trust in god and remember the first steps to a happy family life are the church steps


----------



## dixiedigger1 (Nov 2, 2009)

thank you,please keep on,this seems to be to much to handle


----------



## TonyE (Nov 2, 2009)

*You're in my prayers!*


----------



## dixiedigger1 (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks,pray that I will give it all to God, I had put everything above my family and took it all for granted,like I only wanted to do things that I only wanted to do,I've realized this now and all I want is to be with my family and have a "home"to go to please stand by my side in prayer,thank you to everybody ya"ll are all I have to talk to


----------



## Papa Bear (Nov 5, 2009)

Prayers to you and your family. God hears your prayers, even though sometimes you don't think he does. Have faith in him and he will be with you during this time.


----------



## dixiedigger1 (Nov 6, 2009)

well i just got some devastating news bout my relationship, worst ever, i could even dream about, so please say a special one for me ,cause i don't know how to handle any of it now


----------



## pepperrocks (Nov 7, 2009)

You and your family are in our prayers, having been in your shoes it is a hard thing to handle, but use it to grow closer to god and honestly try to change,pray from your heart,  through Christ anything is possible.
God Bless.


----------



## raggedy ann (Nov 7, 2009)

dixiedigger1 said:


> well i just got some devastating news bout my relationship, worst ever, i could even dream about, so please say a special one for me ,cause i don't know how to handle any of it now



So sorry to hear this.  Keep praying and keep focused on yourself and what you need to do.  You mentioned family, so remember your kids and that they need you, no matter what happens between you and wife.  Don't do anything to jeopardize your relationship with them.  Let them know, as you have us, that you love them and you are there for them.  I am a teacher and see daily how much just being loved can do for a kid.

My prayers are there for you.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Nov 7, 2009)

i am sorry to hear about that. Man, I wish things were better. I don't know what God has in store for you and your family,but remember this. To surrender to Him, means victory not defeat. Hold on, you have alot of prayer warriors out there with you. The enemy might be beating you down right now, but victory belongs to The Lord and as long as your His, no weapon formed against you will prosper. Just sent another prayer up for you brother, don't give up. God Bless and keep us posted


----------



## gtparts (Nov 7, 2009)

Psalm 118:8-9
It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in people. It is better to take refuge in the Lord than to trust in princes.

Prayers for you and all others involved are before the throne as I type. Remember, God's ways are higher than our ways, His thoughts are far above our ability to understand. 

Grace and peace to you, brother.


----------



## dixiedigger1 (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks,have no idea what will happen but I'm so depresed and low that I just roll on the floor and scream ,never thought a person could hurt so bad emontionly ,thank you again for everything ,she was the only one in my life I could ever talk too and my best freind and now I've got nothing ,sorry, I keep on and on but many thanks


----------



## Lorri (Nov 9, 2009)

Don't let it win... give it to GOD... get into counseling to help you through it... I know I have been there... do something to keep you busy and not think about it.... my prayers for you..... find you some church friends to hang with and talk to that can help you through it.... find someone that has been there already.....


----------



## tomtlb66 (Nov 10, 2009)

hang on, keep moving forward. Take the time and really pour your heart out to God. He will give you peace. The main thing is to talk to Him, ask Him for help, ask Him to guide you and to show you the way. When your down and feeling all alone, your not. He will never leave you or forsake you. Keep reading the word and praying. Keep us posted man and remember, we are all praying for you and our Father is the real Father, He loves you and wants you to be happy. Hold on,just sent some prayers up for you. God Bless


----------



## tomtlb66 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Are you Ready for a Miracle, we got one!*

I posted a few weeks ago about my father-in-law having cancer. The doctor said more tests needed to be done to find out what stage its in. Well, he went to the specialist and there is NO cancer!!!!!! Praise God, for everyone out there that says miracles don't happen and there is no God, well there is your proof!  The medical field and all the tecnology they have cannot do this. Glory to the Lord Jesus Christ for healing my father-in-law. When we are down, we are not out, when we have no more strength, he supplies us with more, when the world says there is no way, Jesus shows us the way, when victory seems far away and we have nowhere to turn, The Lord opens the door to victory and makes a way. Hold on believers, and for all the nonbelievers, get on board, we are praying for you and love you. Thank you Father for all the blessings.


----------



## moyehow (Nov 10, 2009)

Slewfoot said:


> I know where you are as I was there many years ago.  Right at 7 years our marriage collapsed and my wife said she loved me no more.  We had grown apart like two passing ships in the night.
> 
> I was devastated as I had been selfish and had not put her or God first.  Fortunately my wife returned and fortunately for us and our young son, God healed our marriage as we worked hard for two hard years including counseling.  That was a long time ago and we celebrate 24 years together tomorrow Oct 26.  Our marriage is better than ever.
> 
> God is faithful.  I agree that you should not push her but show her with your actions.  If you have not done so before, I encourage you to surrender your life to Christ and allow Him to change you from the inside out.  People here can help you with this too.  God knows your desperation and cares deeply.   Hang in there Buddy.



Great testimony of how God works.  I'll be praying for you and your wife.


----------



## HOSSFLY (Dec 14, 2009)

know exactly what you are going through . my divorce is scheduled for Jan. 7th and while reading your post I realize that I had heard the exact words from my lovely wife  doxie lady , I know that there are so many emotions from what could I have done or said the last time I saw her to change her mind to pleading to anger , from I wonder if she really loves me still to who she is friends with now or where is she at right now , but it was just littarally  driving me crazy . I finnally gave it to the lord and my heart is still broken but it is also alot lighter. I realize I cant change the past. the past is gone. and as far as the future I cant change the heart of the lady that I held so dear.   BUT I KNOW A MAN WHO CAN! do your best and leave the heart changing and/or mending to God.   I will pray for you   God bless


----------



## Phoelix (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, I see now how truly blessed I am. We too, as a couple, married some 14 years, suffered a tragic blow, when I decided to step out of our marriage. There was isolation between us, being finances, the children, our sex life, and just so many other ingredients that contributed to my extra marital activities. Satan was continuously hitting his mark, being the "bullseye" on our backs, and I gave in. Started with my second cousin, who was to say the least, a very distant relative that I spent ZERO time with growing up. We met at my Aunts funeral, and both had access to motorcycles. She and I were both married, and agreed to attend a motorcycle rally in North Georgia, her with her husband, and me alone on my bike. I used the fact that we were related to hide behind continuing to see her, after she divorced a few months later. Just add alcohol, motorcycles and music, and before I knew it, we were attending ALOT of rallys together, and getting more and more physical. We ended up sleeping together, and both falling deeper and deeper with each other, when I told her I needed a couple of years to get out of my marriage. She offered to wait on me, but I told her no, that would'nt be fair to her, so she moved on, and out of the state...with someone she met at another rally. Now the addiction to being in an affair had it's grip on me, and I sought out another affair through e-mails. It's sorta like fishing, you throw out your line, and suddenly you get at "hit", a suggestive phrase that leads you to meeting, then before you know it, another affair. My second affair was with a psychotic childhood friend, who was single (for good reason), and demanded I leave my wife...or else. After refusing, she sent every e-mail to the house, where my wife discovered every graphic detail of both affairs, some 25 or so e-mails, in a effort to destroy our marriage. This was a very tragic 10 minutes, as my wife started throwing portraits off the walls of our living room, and screaming at the top of her lungs in anguish, all in front of the kids. I ran to the car, and in deep shock, started driving. I ended up at my Mom's house, where, still in shock, broke down in uncontrollable tears. I had awoken from a nightmare, and was now totally devastated. I simply could'nt believe the person I had become...My wife brought my bike, and all of my belongings there, and dumped it all in the driveway of my moms house, still cussing me and demeaning me in front of my mother. I cried most of that night uncontrollably, and finally fell to my knees in total surrender to our God almighty. I prayed for my life, and my marriage, and our family, begging God to come into my life and help us. Still shaking and sobbing, I felt the hand of God touch my heart, and a tremendous weight, the weight of years of sin, being lifted from my soul. I felt totally forgiven, and an overwhelming sense that everything was going to be alright, and I slept for what seemed like days...My wife, wanted to simply meet and talk, where we both had met some 15 years earlier, which I agreed to. For hours, we endured the most painful time of our lives, and agreed to try to save the marriage. She told me that she could see the change  in my face, that God had put on me, and gave me a list of conditions to meet. A blood test for STD's, and to meet with a Stephen minister at the Church she had been attending, all of which I happily agreed. The minister called me and we met for nearly a year, God's Angel, sent to me, to help me...In a short time, I had become involved in several ministries at the Church, and our marriage was making tremendous progress. God had forgiven me, My wife, too, had also forgiven me, but I struggled with forgiving myself, which took a few more months of meeting with my Stephen minister. "Who are you to question me" he quoted God, kind of angry with me. Lots of tears that day, the day I forgave myself. Today, I am a commissioned Stephen minister, and have taken the path and plan that God has had for me for all of these years...This was all planned in Gods scheme of my life to find my purpose to do his work. We, as a couple, still have typical arguments and such, but she never brings up the affairs, or holds them against me. We are now at the point that we can both somewhat laugh at times, concerning the affairs, which is a sign of healing.  We re-newed our wedding vows on our 16th anniversary, at the place we met, and saved our marriage, Red Top Mountain State Park. All of our life long friends, and life care ministers from the Church were there, and was a truly blessed day, the best day of my life....That's our story, hope it can somehow be of help....


----------

